
William S. Burroughs's Paintings (2015) - prismatic
https://www.artspace.com/magazine/art_101/in_focus/the-art-of-william-s-burroughs-53054
======
dtgay
I was just reading a bit about Burroughs and put “Naked Lunch” on my to-read
list.

Any other recommendations?

~~~
papaf
I really enjoyed listening to his lectures. Two that stood out for me are
below.

Creative reading:
[https://archive.org/details/naropa_william_s_burroughs_class...](https://archive.org/details/naropa_william_s_burroughs_class_on4)

The ethics of wishing:
[https://archive.org/details/naropa_william_s_burroughs_class...](https://archive.org/details/naropa_william_s_burroughs_class_on7)

Or just go through the series in order.

~~~
kekebo
Seconded. My personal favorite is a short essay called "The Discipline of Do
Easy", around which Gus van Sant has made a narrated short film[1].

Book wise I enjoyed the Ticket That Exploded, Yagé Papers and the trilogy
around Cities Of The Red Night more than Naked Lunch.

[1]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eoOUBETTyMI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eoOUBETTyMI)

------
isoskeles
Always interesting to see artwork created by a murderer.

~~~
dang
Please don't take HN threads into flamewar. Since threads are sensitive to
initial conditions, that's particularly important when a thread is new.

~~~
isoskeles
I'm glad you're here to protect these cool/hip murderers from the Beat scene.
Maybe you can protect submissions about cool/hip pedophile rapist Allen
Ginsberg next.

~~~
Green_man
I'd be interested to read and talk about an article on Allen Ginsburg's work,
I don't think his actions should disqualify any discussion around him.

~~~
isoskeles
That seems reasonable to me. I have no interest in stopping any discussion
about him, only an interest in emphatically stating who he was.

